# sig's promo



## jzoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried to take advantage of sigs free 22 promo ? Don't waste your time. I went to a large retailer of guns and hunting equipment after I received an E-mail directly from sig about their promotion, we will call this retailer BIG C. I get my number called pick out a nice 1911 3C only to find out that there is no way they can guarantee or deliver said promo. I was told that they have no idea of how many promo 22's they will get and cannot be put on any type of waiting list or any type of notification if product would ever show up. I was about to spend $1100.00. Thannk you sig form saving my money !!

Extremely unhappy almost customer.
Jzoe


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

If it is for free, it's for me!!!!:smt1099


----------

